# Zero Motivation



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I did two rides last night after a 2 1/2 week hiatus. Both were on a 2x surge for $1.40 a mile. After the second one, I turned off my phone and sat there and realized I have zero motivation for this anymore. It's a combination of things: some of the lowest mileage rates in the U.S., the demoralizing site of people on the map driving for .70 a mile, the wear and tear on my car ,insurance risks, bad pax.........

I'm close to paying off my student loans and we are a few weeks out from Derby time which will be huge here. Help me out guys, give me the motivation to make it to the first weekend in May  I need some of that Happy Uber Drivers Group Joy. April marks my 8th month driving part time and man I'm fed up with Uber.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I hope there are some good days still coming this summer. But even seeing the amount of people driving Uber for 0.95 cents a mile here (Denver), or the tons of Lyft cars sitting around for 1-2 hours at a time without pings, it kills my spirit. Knowing that there are people out there so desperate and dumb to sit in their cars downtown for two hours on a Saturday night waiting for a ride blows my mind. It's super demoralizing because it starts to set in that it may never be what it was and that my extra income opportunity is truly gone. 

Haven't been able to drive in 2 weeks now, because I won't drive at Uber rates, and I won't sit in my car waiting for pings that never come because of too many drivers.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I suspect that there are some drivers that you observe out there who are desperate and realize that they are just converting car equity into cash. If you have a guarantee in your area, then some are trying to game it. However, my guess is that the vast majority who think that their only expense is the fuel they use, and have not idea how little (if any) they are actually making.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I suspect that there are some drivers that you observe out there who are desperate and realize that they are just converting car equity into cash. If you have a guarantee in your area, then some are trying to game it. However, my guess is that the vast majority who think that their only expense is the fuel they use, and have not idea how little (if any) they are actually making.


Do we just have to wait them out until their cars start to need repairs, or breakdown, knowing there's little chance they have set enough money aside to cover repairs and upkeep?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

If you can't work for 12 hours a day, every day, you won't make money.
You can call it ubering, but i call it driving a cab.

All those $300 a week part time bullshit stories can be dismissed because part timers can get by without uber.
And $300 a week it's not money


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

duggles said:


> Do we just have to wait them out until their cars start to need repairs, or breakdown, knowing there's little chance they have set enough money aside to cover repairs and upkeep?


Either that or try to educate them. And, unfortunately, those that need the education the most are probably the least likely to do must internet research on the topic.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

puber said:


> All those $300 a week part time bullshit stories can be dismissed because part timers can get by without uber.
> And $300 a week it's not money


Well those are moronic statements.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

I came from a country where half of the people are poor. By poor, I mean people working physical job (aka labor intensive job) 14-16 hours for $2 a day, just to eat & survive. My motto: Always be thankful & grateful for what you have. I hope this gives you some motivation to Uber


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> I came from a country where half of the people are poor. By poor, I mean people working physical job (aka labor intensive job) 14-16 hours for $2 a day, just to eat & survive. My motto: Always be thankful & grateful for what you have. I hope this gives you some motivation to Uber


Uber On, like you're working in a third world country.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

duggles said:


> Uber On, like you're working in a third world country.


LOL... that's not what I meant. I was just trying to give motivation and different perspective that there are others who are less fortunate than us that are willing to work long hours for $2 a day.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

duggles said:


> Well those are moronic statements.


It's a minimum pay gig

You need to put hours to see the money, just like in any driving job, smart ass


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> I came from a country where half of the people are poor. By poor, I mean people working physical job (aka labor intensive job) 14-16 hours for $2 a day, just to eat & survive. My motto: Always be thankful & grateful for what you have. I hope this gives you some motivation to Uber


Comparing driving Uber to working in a 3rd world country on a pay level is about right when you consider your actual vehicle expenses and risk factor, not exactly a motivator though.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I did two rides last night after a 2 1/2 week hiatus. Both were on a 2x surge for $1.40 a mile. After the second one, I turned off my phone and sat there and realized I have zero motivation for this anymore. It's a combination of things: some of the lowest mileage rates in the U.S., the demoralizing site of people on the map driving for .70 a mile, the wear and tear on my car ,insurance risks, bad pax.........
> 
> I'm close to paying off my student loans and we are a few weeks out from Derby time which will be huge here. Help me out guys, give me the motivation to make it to the first weekend in May  I need some of that Happy Uber Drivers Group Joy. April marks my 8th month driving part time and man I'm fed up with Uber.


Dude, at $0.70/mile you are a fool if you are happy/motivated to drive, you are losing money that way. At 2x surge, the rates are ok, but your pax are probably pissed and will rate you low. If you want to drive for a living, might I suggest driving a cab?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

puber said:


> It's a minimum pay gig
> 
> You need to put hours to see the money, just like in any driving job, smart ass


Really, hasn't been the case for 9 out of the last 10 months, in my experience. In fact, my average (after expenses) has hovered around $19/hr, up until the recent Uber rate cut and Lyft over-saturation of new drivers.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I did two rides last night after a 2 1/2 week hiatus. Both were on a 2x surge for $1.40 a mile. After the second one, I turned off my phone and sat there and realized I have zero motivation for this anymore. It's a combination of things: some of the lowest mileage rates in the U.S., the demoralizing site of people on the map driving for .70 a mile, the wear and tear on my car ,insurance risks, bad pax.........
> 
> I'm close to paying off my student loans and we are a few weeks out from Derby time which will be huge here. Help me out guys, give me the motivation to make it to the first weekend in May  I need some of that Happy Uber Drivers Group Joy. April marks my 8th month driving part time and man I'm fed up with Uber.


You are lucky you get to turn your phone off , I don't get that luxury 
Finish school !!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> LOL... that's not what I meant. I was just trying to give motivation and different perspective that there are others who are less fortunate than us that are willing to work long hours for $2 a day.


I get it you are right , I my self did that back braking job type


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Comparing driving Uber to working in a 3rd world country on a pay level is about right when you consider your actual vehicle expenses and risk factor, not exactly a motivator though.


Bingo!!!!


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I've been trying to figure out why people are still driving here in San Antonio now that all the trips are one way with zero chance of a return trip. Boggles my mind that people would be OK with that many guaranteed dead miles, especially at the current crappy rates. I look at the app now and then and can't fathom what these people are thinking.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

duggles said:


> Really, hasn't been the case for 9 out of the last 10 months, in my experience. In fact, my average (after expenses) has hovered around $19/hr, up until the recent Uber rate cut and Lyft over-saturation of new drivers.


You are driving a CAB. 
Even if you will be waiting for surges, it will take a lot of hours to make money.
It's not addressed to you, but if someone wants motivation, here it is: work long shifts and save $$ to start some other business. There is money in uber, but you need to have a goal, not just pay your bills and go back to watching tv.
Work like there is no tomorrow and save for tomorrow.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

puber said:


> You are driving a CAB.
> Even if you will be waiting for surges, it will take a lot of hours to make money.
> It's not addressed to you, but if someone wants motivation, here it is: work long shifts and save $$ to start some other business. There is money in uber, but you need to have a goal, not just pay your bills and go back to watching tv.
> Work like there is no tomorrow and save for tomorrow.


You my friend deserve a:
Bingo!!!!!!!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm out of school and have a job at the local university in communications, I just do uber to pay things off and the extra cash which has been non existent lately.


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

Just got back from Austin. $88 in 5 hours. It was annoying to go over there....gas was 16, 8 there, 8 back, but I had to do it to """survive""" until Uber is back and running here in SA


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Are you including the 3 hours it took to get there and back? If not, that's 8 hours for $88 and I hope that's net and not gross, but even at net, it's $11 an hour before expenses. Not really worth it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

duggles said:


> Uber On, like you're working in a third world country.


^^^
Gahhhh-dammit.... You just made me spit out a mouthfull of coffee onto a brand new keyboard. 
LOL!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> I came from a country where half of the people are poor. By poor, I mean people working physical job (aka labor intensive job) 14-16 hours for $2 a day, just to eat & survive. My motto: Always be thankful & grateful for what you have. I hope this gives you some motivation to Uber


Or motivation to join the Peace Corp


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

puber said:


> You are driving a **********.*
> Even if you will be waiting for surges, it will take a lot of hours to make money.
> It's not addressed to you, but if someone wants motivation, here it is: work long shifts and save $$ to start some other business. There is money in uber, but you need to have a goal, not just pay your bills and go back to watching tv.
> Work like there is no tomorrow and save for tomorrow.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

OP now you see why the cab industry was populated by 90% of first generation immigrants to this country. Say what you want about their attitudes but they are the only people left that still believe in the american dream and work like crazy to "try" and achieve it. 

You are a college graduate the can string a sentence together. You will never find any kind of motivation in this kind of work. It;s like if I developed an app to where you go pick cabbage in a farmers field for $00.40 cents a pound. How they hell would any educated second generation american get motivation to do that kind of work. You wouldn't, you would laugh it off as a waste of your time and attention. Yet somehow Uber has convinced a large portion of educated people that this cab driving activity is some kind of viable option. 

To me that is their greatest achievement.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Go to downtown Nashville and stand on a corner. Make sign that says " Need job. Willing to trade my Car Equity to grow your business".


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> OP now you see why the cab industry was populated by 90% of first generation immigrants to this country. Say what you want about their attitudes but they are the only people left that still believe in the american dream and work like crazy to "try" and achieve it.
> 
> You are a college graduate the can string a sentence together. You will never find any kind of motivation in this kind of work. It;s like if I developed an app to where you go pick cabbage in a farmers field for $00.40 cents a pound. How they hell would any educated second generation american get motivation to do that kind of work. You wouldn't, you would laugh it off as a waste of your time and attention. Yet somehow Uber has convinced a large portion of educated people that this cab driving activity is some kind of viable option.
> 
> To me that is their greatest achievement.


Can't argue with any of that if you have a chance Google search EDUCATION VS GRITT 
You are on to somthing


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

puber said:


> You are driving a CAB.
> Even if you will be waiting for surges, it will take a lot of hours to make money.
> It's not addressed to you, but if someone wants motivation, here it is: work long shifts and save $$ to start some other business. There is money in uber, but you need to have a goal, not just pay your bills and go back to watching tv.
> Work like there is no tomorrow and save for tomorrow.


If you are going to put in those hours though, i would suggest getting a traditional job. You know, one in which you get an hourly wage without having to destroy your vehicle in the process. One that pays you for each hour worked instead of on the jobs you happen to come across.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> If you are going to put in those hours though, i would suggest getting a traditional job. You know, one in which you get an hourly wage without having to destroy your vehicle in the process. One that pays you for each hour worked instead of on the jobs you happen to come across.


Bs


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

puber said:


> Bs


^^^
Actually, Puber... something tells me that a guy going to work for Walmart and driving the same car there back and forth to work that he would have used for Uber, just might be coming out on the winning side of the stick. 
I might be wrong, and you can say that I'm talking BS, but when all things are considered, like maintenance (Tires are the thing that comes to mind first because I can do oil changes here at the house), but the sleep schedule is a big part. Also tension from waiting for a ping and seeing that it's 12 miles away and the morbidly obese pax only wants to go down to the drug store two blox away...
Don't get me wrong. 
Working your own hours is absolutely fantastic.... but chasing perks and staying on line to get a ping 10 miles away and finding that half way there your jerkoff passenger didn't get the ride within 45 seconds canceled, is ridiculous. 
Please: Correct me if I'm wrong. 
Mind you, I'm not arguing with you, just putting up some scenarios that seem to be far too prevalent regarding drivers ("Partners") on this board.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I did two rides last night after a 2 1/2 week hiatus. Both were on a 2x surge for $1.40 a mile. After the second one, I turned off my phone and sat there and realized I have zero motivation for this anymore. It's a combination of things: some of the lowest mileage rates in the U.S., the demoralizing site of people on the map driving for .70 a mile, the wear and tear on my car ,insurance risks, bad pax.........
> 
> I'm close to paying off my student loans and we are a few weeks out from Derby time which will be huge here. Help me out guys, give me the motivation to make it to the first weekend in May  I need some of that Happy Uber Drivers Group Joy. April marks my 8th month driving part time and man I'm fed up with Uber.


Sounds like your giveashit is broken.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Sounds like your giveashit is broken.


^^^
You come up with some of the most off-the-wall replies. 
I love it...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> You come up with some of the most off-the-wall replies.
> I love it...


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> You are a college graduate the can string a sentence together. You will never find any kind of motivation in this kind of work. It;s like if I developed an app to where you go pick cabbage in a farmers field for $00.40 cents a pound. How they hell would any educated second generation american get motivation to do that kind of work. You wouldn't, you would laugh it off as a waste of your time and attention. Yet somehow Uber has convinced a large portion of educated people that this cab driving activity is some kind of viable option. .


This is just the latest in the sad string of ideals that has the average individual working against their best interests. What's worse is that people actually blame people who are forced into doing this. It's like blaming a pedestrian for being run over on the sidewalk.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I'll tell you something that my dad told me once, since he came from the most poverty-stricken area of Cambridge, Ma. and he was born in 1914. 
God rest his soul...
He told me that "Poverty is a great motivator". 
Hey, I'm an old fart, and undoubtedly old enough to be the grandfather of most of you guys. 
But I have a TON of experience in this business, and it never changes.... not from state to state, or decade to decade. 
But, I keep working because I can't afford to stop working. 
I just hope that all you young guys out there make it. 
To tell you the truth, I wish that I was 40 again.... and, of course know then what I know now. LOL!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


>


^^^
Thanks for the Smilie...
Definitely!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> I'll tell you something that my dad told me once, since he came from the most poverty-stricken area of Cambridge, Ma. and he was born in 1914.
> God rest his soul...
> He told me that "Poverty is a great motivator".
> Hey, I'm an old fart, and undoubtedly old enough to be the grandfather of most of you guys.
> ...


You stole the words from my mouth
Modesty a side you are correct 
I know a few guys I network with ( younger)
Could not melt 3 of them in to one of the 
"Old Hounds"


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

uberThere said:


> This is just the latest in the sad string of ideals that has the average individual working against their best interests. What's worse is that people actually blame people who are forced into doing this. It's like blaming a pedestrian for being run over on the sidewalk.


^^^
Isn't the sidewalk the Passing Lane? 
I'm really confused.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> OP now you see why the cab industry was populated by 90% of first generation immigrants to this country. Say what you want about their attitudes but they are the only people left that still believe in the american dream and work like crazy to "try" and achieve it.
> 
> You are a college graduate the can string a sentence together. You will never find any kind of motivation in this kind of work. It;s like if I developed an app to where you go pick cabbage in a farmers field for $00.40 cents a pound. How they hell would any educated second generation american get motivation to do that kind of work. You wouldn't, you would laugh it off as a waste of your time and attention. Yet somehow Uber has convinced a large portion of educated people that this cab driving activity is some kind of viable option.
> 
> To me that is their greatest achievement.


^^^
Hey!!!
Half of my family are Jewish and the other half Catholic, and I just invented a new app to pick up Gefilte Fish right out of the field. 
My family here are Catholic, and the whole European segment, France, Germany, Holland, Italy, are Jewish. 
How did we survive through WW2, you might ask?
Uber, of course, with Travis standing up on the passenger side because the previous pax threw up on the seat.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/390757705141219665/

Hope I didn't offend anybody. 
Hey, it's Good Friday.


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Isn't the sidewalk the Passing Lane?
> I'm really confused.


I guess you have me there.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

uberThere said:


> I guess you have me there.


^^^
Haha!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Actually, Puber... something tells me that a guy going to work for Walmart and driving the same car there back and forth to work that he would have used for Uber, just might be coming out on the winning side of the stick.
> I might be wrong, and you can say that I'm talking BS, but when all things are considered, like maintenance (Tires are the thing that comes to mind first because I can do oil changes here at the house), but the sleep schedule is a big part. Also tension from waiting for a ping and seeing that it's 12 miles away and the morbidly obese pax only wants to go down to the drug store two blox away...
> Don't get me wrong.
> ...


I am lucky to do uberplus with a super cheap to operate car.

One thing i believe, is whatever you do for living, make sure to save at least 1/3 of what goes thru your hands.

Even if you are panhandling on the sidewalk and the son is down, don't go home till you cover all your bills and stuff plus SAVINGS. 
Any profession lets you make and save 30-50% more than you spend with extra shifts or what not. Uber is not different.


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

puber said:


> I am lucky to do uberplus with a super cheap to operate car.
> 
> One thing i believe, is whatever you do for living, make sure to save at least 1/3 of what goes thru your hands.
> 
> ...


You must be old like me - the younger readers will never understand about saving so much.
When I say old, I mean mid 40's or more.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Either that or try to educate them. And, unfortunately, those that need the education the most are probably the least likely to do must internet research on the topic.


And they don't understand English.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> I did two rides last night after a 2 1/2 week hiatus. Both were on a 2x surge for $1.40 a mile. After the second one, I turned off my phone and sat there and realized I have zero motivation for this anymore. It's a combination of things: some of the lowest mileage rates in the U.S., the demoralizing site of people on the map driving for .70 a mile, the wear and tear on my car ,insurance risks, bad pax.........
> 
> I'm close to paying off my student loans and we are a few weeks out from Derby time which will be huge here. Help me out guys, give me the motivation to make it to the first weekend in May  I need some of that Happy Uber Drivers Group Joy. April marks my 8th month driving part time and man I'm fed up with Uber.


You would probably be happier if you didnt read this website. It seems to have more that its fair share of whiners and malcontents. It is like working at a place with union crybabies who moan and groan all day. It can be demoralizing if u read enough of it.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> You would probably be happier if you didnt read this website. It seems to have more that its fair share of whiners and malcontents. It is like working at a place with union crybabies who moan and groan all day. It can be demoralizing if u read enough of it.


You are added


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

puber said:


> You are added


Sorry, I don't get it. Added to what?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Sorry, I don't get it. Added to what?


Ignore


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Ignore


I think , don't worry I'm there too


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I think when certain people add you to their ignore list, it's a compliment


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I think , don't worry I'm there too





20yearsdriving said:


> Ignore


Oh no. I am just crushed. That is exactly what a kid would do!

LOL!


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I think , don't worry I'm there too


Well i am in good company at leaat


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I think when certain people add you to their ignore list, it's a compliment





UberOnSD said:


> Well i am in good company at leaat


lets celebrate :
Bingo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> I'll tell you something that my dad told me once, since he came from the most poverty-stricken area of Cambridge, Ma. and he was born in 1914.
> God rest his soul...
> He told me that "Poverty is a great motivator".
> Hey, I'm an old fart, and undoubtedly old enough to be the grandfather of most of you guys.
> ...


The more thing change, the more they stay the same, right?
Let's not call you an old fart. Instead, let's call you a sage forum member.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Dude, at $0.70/mile you are a fool if you are happy/motivated to drive, you are losing money that way. At 2x surge, the rates are ok, but your pax are probably pissed and will rate you low. If you want to drive for a living, might I suggest driving a cab?


Just checked out UberX rates in Nashville...

$2 minimum? $0,73 / mile?

That is insane, why do I see so many UberX's online?

What am I missing here?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Uberamstel said:


> Just checked out UberX rates in Nashville...
> 
> $2 minimum? $0,73 / mile?
> 
> ...


I would be tempted to say that you're missing the $20/hr. guarantees, but those don't apply to all hours. Usually in the hours that aren't covered by the guarantee though, surge is at 1.5x. Still not high enough for me to want to drive Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> I'll tell you something that my dad told me once, since he came from the most poverty-stricken area of Cambridge, Ma. and he was born in 1914.
> God rest his soul...
> He told me that "Poverty is a great motivator".
> Hey, I'm an old fart, and undoubtedly old enough to be the grandfather of most of you guys.
> ...


If the young only knew. If the old only could.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

H


duggles said:


> I hope there are some good days still coming this summer. But even seeing the amount of people driving Uber for 0.95 cents a mile here (Denver), or the tons of Lyft cars sitting around for 1-2 hours at a time without pings, it kills my spirit. Knowing that there are people out there so desperate and dumb to sit in their cars downtown for two hours on a Saturday night waiting for a ride blows my mind. It's super demoralizing because it starts to set in that it may never be what it was and that my extra income opportunity is truly gone.
> 
> Haven't been able to drive in 2 weeks now, because I won't drive at Uber rates, and I won't sit in my car waiting for pings that never come because of too many drivers.


Hmmm....had a taxi fare the other night who said I should drive for Uber because I'm good and knew his destination.

What they really don't know sometimes.

I have UberTaxi and it's been pretty slow past few weeks. I doubt UberX has been bustling in Boston, either.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> LOL... that's not what I meant. I was just trying to give motivation and different perspective that there are others who are less fortunate than us that are willing to work long hours for $2 a day.


I can see uber eliminating rates and paying drivers 2 dollars for a hour shift and someone will do it almost guaranteed. They will justify it by saying they're there own boss.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> H
> 
> Hmmm....had a taxi fare the other night who said I should drive for Uber because I'm good and knew his destination.
> 
> ...


Uber is maxed out

They can't lower price any more
Any more vheicles they add are only killing their existing ones
The are crippling their driver
It's a waiting game at this point

My question is they could have done serious irreversible damage if they had kept their original rates
That hittler mentality ( we want to take over the world ) at any cost ( their drivers or ours) is were the went wrong

I said before they took out a lot af bad drivers ( they needed to go long a go )

But they (UBER) realize now the ones(drivers) that are left are not going easy or may not go at all

With price cuts they stopped their momentum giving us a chance to reorganize

Here is the problem just because UBER wants to own the world does not mean they can NEVER UNDERESTIMATE YOUR OPONENT !!!!


----------



## Whereyaheaded (Apr 6, 2015)

Drink an espresso, that always does the job!


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I did two rides last night after a 2 1/2 week hiatus. Both were on a 2x surge for $1.40 a mile. After the second one, I turned off my phone and sat there and realized I have zero motivation for this anymore. It's a combination of things: some of the lowest mileage rates in the U.S., the demoralizing site of people on the map driving for .70 a mile, the wear and tear on my car ,insurance risks, bad pax.........
> 
> I'm close to paying off my student loans and we are a few weeks out from Derby time which will be huge here. Help me out guys, give me the motivation to make it to the first weekend in May  I need some of that Happy Uber Drivers Group Joy. April marks my 8th month driving part time and man I'm fed up with Uber.


Uber is begging for drivers in our small area. Greensboro/Winston-Salem, NC Triad) 1.95 base/1.50 mi. I think we were one of the only areas that has had no rate cuts whatsoever. Very suburban, very spread out, but also almost all 10 buck trips and you got to work the Thurs to Sat 6 p.m to 3 a.m. slot to get riders (oops...I meant to say inebriated clientele). lol.


----------

